# dimensions of a 55 gallon long?



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

odd question, didnt know where to post this. does anyone know the dimensions of a 55 gallon long tank? i cant find this anywhere on the net. thanks in advance!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Most are 48long 18wide 24 high.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

I believe those are dimensions of a 90 gallon......


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, those are a 90. Most 55's are 48x13x18. I don't think I've ever seen a 55 long, since most of them are long as it is.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah maybe it was meant for reptiles?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

normal 55s have a 48" x 12" footprint. I assume that is the "long" one as I have seen super -high 36" x 12" tanks and 55 gallon tanks with a square footprint. Glass cages has a 50L with the footprint of 48" x 18" that would fit nice under a 75. http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=2


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/aquariumsandstands/a/tanksizesweights.htm

55 gallon	48" x 13" x 21"

thats what size my 55g is.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks guys  this was actually from a post on craigslist, but he told me the dimensions and it is just a normal 55  makes sense, ive never seen a 55 long.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

a 55long is longer, maybe 55 by 13 by 13

all i know is that its shorter n longer


----------

